# For Ron



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Here's some pictures of the guides plus a picture of the off set rings that can be used with the guides..


===

===


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks bob there is a couple of them that i like to know the O.D. from the bottum row, up
1st one to the left 3rd row?
last one to the right of corse 4th row ,,,,and are this standard as the porter cable one 1 3/8


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

The smaller ones are all PC type ( 1 3/16" ID of 1 3/8 OD" The bigger ones are the OP or Lee Valley type ( 1 1/2" ID x 1 3/4" OD )

Here's a list of of them.. ID and OD on both types

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


==



01stairguy said:


> Thanks bob there is a couple of them that i like to know the O.D. from the bottum row, up
> 1st one to the left 3rd row?
> last one to the right of corse 4th row ,,,,and are this standard as the porter cable one 1 3/8


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> The smaller ones are all PC type ( 1 3/16" ID of 1 3/8 OD" The bigger ones are the OP or Lee Valley type ( 1 1/2" ID x 1 3/4" OD )
> 
> ...


got it. thx for the imfo Bob. I do have a few and I want to try some different ones with different dove tail bits with the rockwell ust 1 templates. for different tread thickness. just testing for future jobs.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Bob, do you or does anyone else know of any supplier who has the full set of OP size template guides?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

The only place I know about is Lee Valley

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208,41779

==



mftha said:


> Bob, do you or does anyone else know of any supplier who has the full set of OP size template guides?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bob j3.

Please give more detailed information about the templates shown in your second picture.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alexis

The red template is from Milescraft, they sale many of them I'm a big fan of Milescraft system they can be used for many projects..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers - Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement

Milescraft 1204 SpiroCrafter Router Pattern Cutting Kit - Amazon.com

http://www.milescraft.com/

http://www.milescraft.com/products/
===





papasombre said:


> Hi, Bob j3.
> 
> Please give more detailed information about the templates shown in your second picture.
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info. 

I will do my best to buy this set from Amazon.

Best regards!!!


----------

